# Chiropractor said no leg work



## pilgrim (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been going to a chiropractor for the last month he thinks my femoral nerve is impinged. Told me at first no dead lifts or squats after no improvement he said stop leg curls.he said I could bench press and leg extensions but he doesn't lift so I don't know if he really understands what other lifts I can do. And I know how doctors can be telling you not to do any thing. Any advice or shared experience?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2015)

I might get a 2nd opinion from a sports med doctor. Nothing against chiropractic, but beyond getting the occasional adjustment I don't look for much from them by way of medical advice.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I might get a 2nd opinion from a sports med doctor. Nothing against chiropractic, but beyond getting the occasional adjustment I don't look for much from them by way of medical advice.



X2  I just recently finished some extensive therapy on my back and my chiropractor (sexy MF BTW) fixed my back.  She then started pulling on my ears telling me this will fix my sinuses.  And started poking, prodding and scraping me with sharp metal objects for different areas of pain.  If she hadnt have been such a hot MF, I wouldnt have gone through it.  I should have told her my balls hurt.

Put it to you like this, when I was hurt there was no way I was able to do legs.  Once I felt better I got back in the squat rack.  I went easy for a while now Im back to normal routine.  Get a second opinion from a doctor.  Listening to your doctor and your body is the best way to be certain.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2015)

What is the issue you are having?  Back pain? Leg pain? Both?


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 25, 2015)

Pain shoots from my right ass cheek down my leg into my knee a burning pain in my knee


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2015)

Sure sounds like a "pinched" nerve.  Are you getting any relief from the Chiro?  My advice would be you know your body well I'm sure. Just use common sense during your workouts.  Go light ect... Until your body heals...


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 25, 2015)

No relief yet I've had 4 adjustments from what I've read it usually takes at least 6 before any improvement sucks not being able to lift I was thinking of trying some Bulgarian split squats with dum bells and see how that felt


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 25, 2015)

Chiropractors have a very limited scope when it comes to the back. Other than a small adjustment, I wouldn't listen to anything a Chiro has to say. They have no business giving out medical advice or reading x-rays. See a real Dr. if you want to understand what's going on with your back.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> X2  I just recently finished some extensive therapy on my back and my chiropractor (sexy MF BTW) fixed my back.  She then started pulling on my ears telling me this will fix my sinuses.  And started poking, prodding and scraping me with sharp metal objects for different areas of pain.  *If she hadnt have been such a hot MF, I wouldnt have gone through it.  I should have told her my balls hurt...*



I think you just won the internet...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 25, 2015)

pilgrim said:


> No relief yet I've had 4 adjustments from what I've read it usually takes at least 6 before any improvement sucks not being able to lift I was thinking of trying some Bulgarian split squats with dum bells and see how that felt



Well let us know how that goes.  BTW it took months of adjustments and therapy before I got any relief from my back pain. Good luck.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Chiropractors have a very limited scope when it comes to the back. Other than a small adjustment, I wouldn't listen to anything a Chiro has to say. They have no business giving out medical advice or reading x-rays. See a real Dr. if you want to understand what's going on with your back.



Actually Chiro's are highly trained in reading "back" x-rays and MRI's.  If you want to take drugs & be told to rest go to an MD for your back issue.  Also I highly doubt that you have been to a Chiro & no experience to share.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2015)

Get a new Chiro. Sounds like yours sucks.

I love my Chiro. He's an athlete, although he does triathlons, he understands what a competing athlete goes through. I've been going to him for years for everything from Sciatica to herniated disks. Never once has he told me not to exercise or lift. He's only said if a certain movement is causing pain, to lay off of it until it's not aggravating things anymore. That is just common sense though.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 25, 2015)

I have an appointment Friday with a new chiropractor that is also in to body building. I feel a lot better going to some one with that back ground so we will see


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2015)

pilgrim said:


> I have an appointment Friday with a new chiropractor that is also in to body building. I feel a lot better going to some one with that back ground so we will see



let us know what happen


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 25, 2015)

DF said:


> Actually Chiro's are highly trained in reading "back" x-rays and MRI's.  If you want to take drugs & be told to rest go to an MD for your back issue.  Also I highly doubt that you have been to a Chiro & no experience to share.



I've actually been to about 6 different chiropractors. They're all "highly trained" in bullshit, that's for sure.. None of them did jack shit for me. I've been dealing with back issues for years and I'll take my advice from those "know nothing" Orthopedic Surgeons. You know, those guys that actually perform surgery. Real Doctors. You can stick with people that crack backs for a living.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 25, 2015)

Some teammates and I go to a Chiropractic Sports Clink the type that works on professional athletes like NFL players, it's about finding the right ones!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 25, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Some teammates and I go to a Chiropractic Sports Clink the type that works on professional athletes like NFL players, it's about finding the right ones!


Curious SFG, are the guys you see trained orthopedic doctors also? The reason I ask when I was playing college ball we would see orthopedic guys that would do all the cracking, and they were good.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Curious SFG, are the guys you see trained orthopedic doctors also? The reason I ask when I was playing college ball we would see orthopedic guys that would do all the cracking, and they were good.



I'm going to assume so because it's seldom we get adjusted it's more about deep tissue then adjustments.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Mar 27, 2015)

There are definitely some wacky chiropractors out there. As a test, tell your chiropractor that you have some Magic crystals that you need to recharge, and does he have one of the large crystals that you can use to recharge your small ones?


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 29, 2015)

Went Friday this guy said pelvis is rotated and down on one side I think. He cracked the shit out of me a few different places and it did give me some relief. 3 visits a week for two weeks he thinks will do it


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 29, 2015)

He said no lifting at al for now so I'm going to listen and see how I an in two weeks.


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 1, 2015)

Pain free after three visits with this guy. He gave me the go ahead to start lifting again but wants to go over my form with me before I squat or dead lift. I'm very pleased with what he has done and would have to say from my experience the chiropractor was the way to go


----------



## Fruity (Apr 4, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Chiropractors have a very limited scope when it comes to the back. Other than a small adjustment, I wouldn't listen to anything a Chiro has to say. They have no business giving out medical advice or reading x-rays. See a real Dr. if you want to understand what's going on with your back.



I thought Chiros are experts for the back, aren't they always fixing peoples backs ?

Inb4 you were being sarcastic and Im the dumb guy that doesn't get shit


----------

